# Ridge Vent - Low-pitched roof?



## brianp (May 8, 2006)

I need some advise on how to proceed with a ventilation problem. I have a low-pitched roof, about 1.5":12". I have a catherdal ceiling and I appear to had excessive heat build up in the rafters. My interior plaster on the ceiling is peeling as well as the paint and when I touch the ceiling on hot days it's really hot (in So.Cal). There seems to be plenty of vents around the eaves it's just that there's no vents near the peak of the roof. I've installed a power vent in the part of the house that doesn't have the catherdal ceilings but it must not be sufficent for the catherdral area.

Anyway, it seems like a good solution would be a ridge vent. But, since the roof pitch is quite low I'm worried about wind-driven rain, etc, getting into the ridge vent. Also, doing some research on the web I haven;t found a ridge vent that works below 2:12 pitch.

Is there a ridge vent solution for me or should I look into some other approach?

Thanks a bunch

Brian

BTW, my roof is currently a touch-down rolled bitumen roof.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I have seen framed vents installed on low slopers in the same situation, but a lot of it also depends on your insulation configuration...you need a gap between the insulation and the roof deck. Do you have any rooftop insulation?


----------



## brianp (May 8, 2006)

Aaron
Yes, there is R-19 in the roof w/ 6" rafters. So, not much of a gap, but a gap.

Brian


----------

